# Dell 968w scan function



## annecupero (Jan 1, 2009)

My Dell 968w all in one printer/fax/scan will not scan documents. The message says that it cannot download scan applications from my computer. I saw an earlier post in August from someone who had the same problem. Can anyone help me with this?


----------



## maymand (Jan 25, 2009)

same problem...anyone have a solution??


----------



## hgottke (Mar 31, 2009)

You will need to log into the printer via IE. Just type in the IP address that has been assigned to your printer. Then go to Configuration-->Scan to Network Host Management. Most likely the problem that you are running into is caused by your computer having a differnt IP address then what is listed in this area. I deleted the listing for my computer and then reinstalled the driver that I downloaded from dell. The computer will re-register itself. You shoudl be ready to go.


----------



## Big_Lu (Mar 26, 2011)

hgottke said:


> You will need to log into the printer via IE. Just type in the IP address that has been assigned to your printer. Then go to Configuration-->Scan to Network Host Management. Most likely the problem that you are running into is caused by your computer having a differnt IP address then what is listed in this area. I deleted the listing for my computer and then reinstalled the driver that I downloaded from dell. The computer will re-register itself. You shoudl be ready to go.


Typed in IP address assigned to printer trying firefox and IE and no web page showed up. Had printer on usb and had no problems scanning from the dell all-in-one center on my desktop. Once I connected wirelessly, that function is no longer available and I have to use the printer controls to scan (printing is no problem)...why is that function grayed out. It was so convenient and gave me a lot of options. Also when scanning why are the files so large?!?!?

Thanks!


----------

